# BMW Version 2.1



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Hood being prepped. Hood had bad cracking when i bought it bc previous owner had a cheapy paint job applied









Trunk Being taped off for vinyl









Hood wrapped in 3M di-noc CF vinyl


















Driver Kick Panel. Grill Cloth is loose bc grill material is pet proof window screen. Metal mesh has a resonance to it and very difficult to conform to the difficult grill shape









Pass Kick panel. Dual Autophile 3 midrange/Highs. and Dual Absolute 7s in each kick panel







































4 IDQ v3 10s in infinite Baffle set up.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

2009 Elite Summer Nationals---Top 10 Finish in Top 30 SQ Invitational Round. 1st show in 3.5years


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Yo Mic,

How'd you address comb filtering issues(if any) that may have shown up with you running the two mid/tweets in the kicks?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

holy chit!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Yo Mic,
> 
> How'd you address comb filtering issues(if any) that may have shown up with you running the two mid/tweets in the kicks?


I asked this a long time ago on ECA and when I finally measured it in car--there arent any dips anywhere in the response until around 16k.
I have a peak at 500hz then flat to 1k which is another peak--then pretty flat and roll off at 16k. but no Nulls that were predicted.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, looks great.



Mic10is said:


> Grill Cloth is loose bc grill material is pet proof window screen.


Why do you have pets in your BMW? :smartass:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Wow, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have pets in your BMW? :smartass:


bc we live next to white trash who leave their cats out for days on end and they have wandered into our yard, garage and even my car when its open....

oh yeh and i explained the rest already. actually found several Home guys using window screening as well now.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic work and congrats on the result.

BMW's & massive kickpanels, a proven wining combo!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin good mic...any more pics?


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

whats powering all of that? 

whos your 3M di-noc CF supplier?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

vwtoby said:


> whats powering all of that?
> 
> whos your 3M di-noc CF supplier?


right now its the same amp set up and install was when it won finals in 2005. Genesis DMX on midbass. Genny DM on mids. Genny Monoblock on subs.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Mic, so no more horns? Those autophile 3's play the higher freqs as well?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing setup.
Talk about huge kicks.
Hope to get a chance to hear it.

J.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Griffith said:


> Mic, so no more horns? Those autophile 3's play the higher freqs as well?


I have loved the 3s since I got them a couple yrs ago. they are pretty flat from 350 to 16k and then about a 2-3db drop off in my application at 16k
I can get an exact measurement later


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is that a two seat car or just one?

And I take it those kicks are sealed? Separate enclosures? 

Nice turn around on that hood. Who would take their BMW to Maaco for the $250 special?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very Nice !!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

VERY NICE!!! Would love to hear it sometime and get some advice/direction with what I have from a seasoned competitor.


----------



## pirrimarin (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice install!

I'm wondering, where can I get that 3M CF vinyl?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> VERY NICE!!! Would love to hear it sometime and get some advice/direction with what I have from a seasoned competitor.


dude where are you? I am going to be going to the MECA show in allentown this wkend and then one in Pottsville on the 30th. there are a few other good competition cars out of this area as well, like Ron Baker etc...


Kicks sealed? I dont build anything sealed for a car anymore. Kicks vent thru the chassis rocker panel and through 3 one inch holes on each side. the mids vent through 3 1inch holes as well that vent into the fender well.

doing sealed tends to make midrange sound congested or nasally at certain freqs and midbass to not play low enough and also sound congested. I am all for giving drivers as much space as needed, as in infinite space to play as open as possible.

I am still tweaking some things and may make some adjustments before MECA finals.

oh and right now its one seat but with some adjustments in tuning it can do well 2seats as well. I am old school, so I think real cars do it from both seats


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Really nice work with the CF vinyl!  I should really look into getting some Dinoc vinyl and redo my wrapped car, this is one of the most realistic CF vinyls I've seen. Do you have any pics of the trunk wrapped in vinyl?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

haakono said:


> Really nice work with the CF vinyl!  I should really look into getting some Dinoc vinyl and redo my wrapped car, this is one of the most realistic CF vinyls I've seen. Do you have any pics of the trunk wrapped in vinyl?


its different vinyl than those used for full wraps. It does have controltac and comply but it isnt as elastic as regular body wrap vinyl. You can stretch the cap out of this stuff with heat, but in doing so you pull the grain pattern out some so it looks flat under some lighting and it also reduces the adhesive ability to work properly.

I have some issues with interior pieces that I wrapped and had a complex curve which required alot of heat and stretching. Even using the primer, so edges have started to "walk" backwards. you also need to leave a decent overlap on the backside when you are stretching the vinyl or it will walk.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

In downtown, no can do on this weekend but maybe for the 30th in Pottsville. Havent been to a comp in 10 years


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> In downtown, no can do on this weekend but maybe for the 30th in Pottsville. Havent been to a comp in 10 years


downtown York or Harrisburg?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> downtown York or Harrisburg?


Downtown York just up the street from the library.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Downtown York just up the street from the library.


no chit. I live over by the prison, near Mt Zion rd.
If you need help with anything let me know. I had no idea anyone on here was so close


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

did I read the desription right....3 1" holes for the 2 midbass drivers combined?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

redgst97 said:


> did I read the desription right....3 1" holes for the 2 midbass drivers combined?


there is actually a separation which is structural metal between the 2. they are in a combined airpsace with some structural metal between. in addition to venting through the rocker panel and fender well, i added the 3 1" holes for more ventilation.

in total 6 holes per midbass, plus other areas to vent.

midranges vent through 3 1" holes combined.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

thats a very nice and clean install, impressive to get 2 x 7" drivers and 2 x 3" in the kick panels. Where is the photo's of the amps and tweeters? or are there no tweeters?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

glidn said:


> thats a very nice and clean install, impressive to get 2 x 7" drivers and 2 x 3" in the kick panels. Where is the photo's of the amps and tweeters? or are there no tweeters?


No tweeters

Man I love the install.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

glidn said:


> thats a very nice and clean install, impressive to get 2 x 7" drivers and 2 x 3" in the kick panels. Where is the photo's of the amps and tweeters? or are there no tweeters?


the autophile 3" drivers are a coincidental speaker, so the tweeter and mid share the same VC. they play from 300-20khz
so single point source driver


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> the autophile 3" drivers are a coincidental speaker, so the tweeter and mid share the same VC. they play from 300-20khz
> so single point source driver


Mic I hope to get chance to hear the BMW one day soon. 

Just loving the dual 7" and dual 3" in the kicks.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Mic I hope to get chance to hear the BMW one day soon.
> 
> Just loving the dual 7" and dual 3" in the kicks.


if everything works out we'll come to SBN, if there is an SBN again.
Planning on MECA finals as well. may do some other changes as well


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> they are in a combined airpsace with some structural metal between.


I see. That was my main question...if they shared the same air.

I guess if I were to totally revamp my doors, I'd put dual Scan 18W's in there. I love the way the sound and have done pretty well for me IB, just like a bit more output. So I think a pair would be tits.

Do you play them up to 300 hz, then?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

hey mic. are you still running the genesis amps?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

yes they play to 400hz actually. 50 or 56 to 400hz @24db/octave

Yes Still currently using Genesis amps. Dual Mono on the 3s. DMX on midbass. Currently using a Profile Ultra 4 on subs due to a problem with monoblock.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> yes they play to 400hz actually. 50 or 56 to 400hz @24db/octave


Wow, overlap. Sorry for the all the questions....i promise I'm not FBI....but what are your PLD's on those? Roughly speaking, anyway.

Your system really intrigues me as you're doing some things you're not *supposed* to do. I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Wow, overlap. Sorry for the all the questions....i promise I'm not FBI....but what are your PLD's on those? Roughly speaking, anyway.
> 
> Your system really intrigues me as you're doing some things you're not *supposed* to do. I love it! :thumbsup:


really? what are you not suppose to do? PLD from Mid placement I think is 7" or so. From Midbass is about 10-11"
I also have extended seat rails so seats slide so they touch the backseat
there really isnt any overlap b/c the slope is 24db


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had my doubts when Mic first did this install, but after judging the car at ESN I have to say that it sounds really nice. I nor any other of the 6 judges could really detect anything "wrong" with the dual mids in the floor.

But it would really sound better with some horns.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I had my doubts when Mic first did this install, but after judging the car at ESN I have to say that it sounds really nice. I nor any other of the 6 judges could really detect anything "wrong" with the dual mids in the floor.
> 
> But it would really sound better with some horns.


we'll see how it sounds after some changes, horns are not in the list of changes....

my girls would like to know If you can put Chloe down long enough to play for awhile
Ive never seen such a proud papa tho.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> no chit. I live over by the prison, near Mt Zion rd.
> If you need help with anything let me know. I had no idea anyone on here was so close


Know the area well, my fiance was one of the managers at the Chili's on that side of town.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice install!!

I'll be kinda close to you and chef soon, goin to E-Town college for a year or 2.

Only about 25 miles north.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome install Mic. I'd love to take a listen sometime. Im tinkering with my install right now myself and would love to get a reference for what a solid competition system sounds and consists of. I will likely start competing next season as a rookie.

Good stuff bud.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Awesome install Mic. I'd love to take a listen sometime. Im tinkering with my install right now myself and would love to get a reference for what a solid competition system sounds and consists of. I will likely start competing next season as a rookie.
> 
> Good stuff bud.


if u wanna make the drive down to allentown on Sunday, I'll be at the MECA show.
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-16-09PAv2.pdf

then
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-30-09PAv2.pdf

It sounds decent now. hopefully get it dialed in a bit more before the last 2 shows. then a partial rebuild and then MECA finals


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> if u wanna make the drive down to allentown on Sunday, I'll be at the MECA show.
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-16-09PAv2.pdf
> 
> then
> ...


You know...I may actually be able to make this. I'll see what happens.

-Steve


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> if u wanna make the drive down to allentown on Sunday, I'll be at the MECA show.
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-16-09PAv2.pdf
> 
> then
> ...


I think I am going to try to get to the one in Pottstown.


----------



## CoolXoc (Aug 27, 2008)

nice install


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I think I am going to try to get to the one in Pottstown.


PottsVILLE. not pottstown.

Pottsville is this tiny 1 redlight area

PottsTOWN has a really nice outlet Mall.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

all this talk of PA make me miss it a bit lol...

I have been to Pottsville...

you still teaching tennis?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> all this talk of PA make me miss it a bit lol...
> 
> I have been to Pottsville...
> 
> you still teaching tennis?


yes thats what I do and pretty much all I did until i got the car audio bug again....we need to get some Raid or BugOff or something--**** is getting expensive


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW, that's a REALLY NICE install!!! I didn't realize you were running two pairs for each type of driver in the kick panels. Also, CONGRATS on doing/placing well at ESN even more so after coming back from a long hiatus!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d5sc said:


> WOW, that's a REALLY NICE install!!! I didn't realize you were running two pairs for each type of driver in the kick panels. Also, CONGRATS on doing/placing well at ESN even more so after coming back from a long hiatus!


thanks dude. maybe one day I can get my car to look as nice as yours.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> no chit. I live over by the prison, near Mt Zion rd.
> If you need help with anything let me know. I had no idea anyone on here was so close


Oh dang, i lived in York for the 2005 summer while doing an internship. I stayed with a York college staff member about a mile from campus. Actually i'll be driving through PA in a couple of weeks or so and will be swinging by York to visit their family. I'd LOVE to hear the beemer also


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> Oh dang, i lived in York for the 2005 summer while doing an internship. I stayed with a York college staff member about a mile from campus. Actually i'll be driving through PA in a couple of weeks or so and will be swinging by York to visit their family. I'd LOVE to hear the beemer also


Thats funny because I lived in Austin for about 2 years in 02-03.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> Oh dang, i lived in York for the 2005 summer while doing an internship. I stayed with a York college staff member about a mile from campus. Actually i'll be driving through PA in a couple of weeks or so and will be swinging by York to visit their family. I'd LOVE to hear the beemer also


huh, my sister just moved out of austin back to LA.
if the Bimmer is operational you are more than welcome to stop by and take a listen. Its in a rebuild right now. Going to tidy things up to get though this show on 30th and then hopefully finish the build for a show on 13th
PM me or something about when youll be here and we can figure something out


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I just found this thread and realized you are in York. I would love to checkout the BMW when its ready. I am installng my first "real" decent install and got some good ideas from your pics.


----------



## Roadmaster11 (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the hood and the rear deck. Did you seal the trunk?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Roadmaster11 said:


> I like the hood and the rear deck. Did you seal the trunk?


no. its infinite baffle. no reason to seal the trunk
Plus BMW have much better seal from interior than most other cars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

PM'd 

I really like what you did with your bimmer - I really like the choice of drivers!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice install, love to see well done bimmers. I grew up in Mechanicsburg and get back quite often. I recently heard very good things about those drivers and would love to get a listen sometime.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to listen to Mic's car today.
Fantastic.
Excellent in all regards.
I loved the midbass/sub performance, and the mid was excellent. 
Thanks for the listen and the time, and have a safe trip back to PA.
Sam


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

good to hear that the comps results are DIYMA-personale verified*! this car just gets better.


*something I just made up.


----------

